# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  Приложение «Мой Белтелеком» появилось в App Store

## ByFly

Приложение Мой Белтелеком появилось в [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] и стало доступно пользователям c устройствами на операционной системе iOS.
 
		Новое мобильное приложение Мой Белтелеком позволяет удаленно управлять Вашими услугами, исключая необходимость обращаться в сервисные центы и call-центры компании.	

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

